# 1st kill



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

15 yard squirrel with my new homemade catty, not sure of the wood it came from the deck of a boat ;0)


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Bud. Squirrels are tough little critters. What type bands and ammo were you using? Trophy to be proud of. Good eating too. Well done.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot, and nice kill. Always good to take game with a weapon you made yourself.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

philly said:


> Good shooting Bud. Squirrels are tough little critters. What type bands and ammo were you using? Trophy to be proud of. Good eating too. Well done.
> Philly


. I'm using tbg 7.5inch straight cut, the ammo used 9mm lead, it's a great catty but by god it band slaps my middle finger.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice catty and nice kill, have you tried eating the little critters?


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Charles


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes eaten them a few times I've found the key is to gut and wash them as soon as you kill it take extra care removing the bladder otherwise you end up with a urine taste which can be off putting. Also if you are going to eat them be sure there not being poisoned locally, on the estate I work they are so can't risk eating them.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Paulfreebury said:


> Yes eaten them a few times I've found the key is to gut and wash them as soon as you kill it take extra care removing the bladder otherwise you end up with a urine taste which can be off putting. Also if you are going to eat them be sure there not being poisoned locally, on the estate I work they are so can't risk eating them.


 after you kill a rabbit or a squirrel if u rubb there belly down with your thumbs it realises the urine out of the rabbit or squirrel


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes you can get pretty much all the urine out off a rabbit but due to small pelvis of the squirrel you can't get every last drop of urine, hence why I like to gut them carefully and remove the bladder with any excess urine.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

nice take down was the band set fitted when you got the catty?is it the right lenth for your draw?I find that if i cut bands
only 1 or 2 inc longer than my full normal draw then i to get hand and finger slaps. just my 2 bob


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> nice take down was the band set fitted when you got the catty?is it the right lenth for your draw?I find that if i cut bands
> only 1 or 2 inc longer than my full normal draw then i to get hand and finger slaps. just my 2 bob


. Hi, I make and fit my own bands I draw about 77cm, how do you work out your correct band length? I tried 12.5 mm lead balls today and it helps but still get the odd finger slap.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

congraditions, that looks like a nice clean kill!


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> congraditions, that looks like a nice clean kill!


 thanks, I hit it in the chest dead within seconds.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

nice shot an nice kill


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice kill! Is that teak? It may be teak, especially if it was boat decking in it's former life. I love teak! A good soak in linseed oil will protect it for life and make that grain pop. Nice shooter


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice one! Yea i would add an inch to the bands mate, these days i straight cut my every day bands at least 9" on the slack, don't get slaps and offers you a longer draw if and when you need more speed..200- 250fps is about the window available with 9mm at this cut.. cheers Ben


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Test your draw length, by drawing it before you cut and attach the bands.


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Test your draw length, by drawing it before you cut and attach the bands.


 yep I do and I still get a slap, I was hoping for a mathematical solution to work out the band length in relation to your draw.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

9".... small pouch


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

And make sure your tie grooves in the fork ends are about 5mm aprox from fork tips, will help not send the bands back into your hands..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Aaaaaand i just bothered to look at the pic again, grooves look fine, sorry man at the pub, get a bit enthusiastic sometimes lol


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Shooting glad you posted where you hit that guy. I have hit a few Squirrels in my time never got kill shot well for me really just trying to keep them out of my yard. but also mostly used target ammo ot small rocks but I gave them a good bruising LOL


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I draw 28/29 inches and use a 1"x7/8"x 7 1/2" cut on Thera or .030" latex, gives me a 6 1/2" working length. 205FPS with 3/8 steel and around 190 FPS with .395" lead.. Works well for me, no hand slap at all with this light ammo, I still get 150 FPS with .457" lead,I prefer Double bands for the .457" lead for squirrels. So measure your draw and divide by 4 or 5 and that's your tied, working length. Start an inch longer and shoot, you can then fine tune it by cutting and retying at the pouch end if your bands are tapered.IMHO
Philly


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

philly said:


> I draw 28/29 inches and use a 1"x7/8"x 7 1/2" cut on Thera or .030" latex, gives me a 6 1/2" working length. 205FPS with 3/8 steel and around 190 FPS with .395" lead.. Works well for me, no hand slap at all with this light ammo, I still get 150 FPS with .457" lead,I prefer Double bands for the .457" lead for squirrels. So measure your draw and divide by 4 or 5 and that's your tied, working length. Start an inch longer and shoot, you can then fine tune it by cutting and retying at the pouch end if your bands are tapered.IMHO
> Philly


. Thanks Philly i draw 31" so that makes it 7.75 cut is that right?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

You want to have enough to tie to pouch and forks, what you are looking for is your working length from front fork tie to pouch tie. Mine are cut 7 1/2" and finish at 6 1/2" tied. Only you can tell when you get to that sweet spot. Took me a while to find my perfect cut for my shooting style and short draw. Good luck.
Philly


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on your first kill! Squirrels are mighty tastey little critters.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

nice lookin' slingshot!


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

nice kill. I have not shooted squirrel before, but I will try it if getting chance. To shoot these critters, I have to shoot its head with my 7mm ammo.


----------

